# Quebec City versus Vancouver! What's your choice?



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice pictures. For the stupid Quebec City vs Vancouver debate, I will say Vancouver is the prettiest large canadian city and Quebec, the prettiest mid-size canadian city...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I can't imagine two cities more different, in every respect. 
is this a City vs City?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

zachus22 said:


> Vancouver is by far the most beautiful city in the world


Vancouver makes me think of suburban landscape, nary a cityscape. It's a cheaply assembled community with dismal floor-to-ceiling heights serving as living spaces, dwelled in by folks who kept mistaking some crosstown neighbourhood to be frighteningly dangerous, hicktown busdrivers who demonstrate nought about city driving -- the endless list is pretty pathetic.

I find its sorest aspect to be populated by absurdly gushy English-speaking folks, immaturely tripping over each other at expressing flatly empty nice things to say. Longtime dwellers in and around there *forever* muddled up the nice topography with nice (ahem) city.

One other thing: for Vancouver's comparably small size, it has a high proportion of influential people who've moved there from the rest of the western world, yet throughout the community's recent ages dreadfully stagnant decision-making powerbrokers around town there do things that impede such newcomers from being able to contribute -- even voluntarily -- to all sorts of affairs in and around town there.

Québec, Québec is the one that definitely dishes out city; the best time spent doing something recreational "in" Vancouver, however, involves jetting out to Nature beyond the fringe of its settled area.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^You sound a lot like you are one of those sad people you despise in Vancouver. bitter.......

are you 'elkram' by any chance? :lol:


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Wipe yer specs clean, silly -- I responded to somebody who bothered to write about hittin somebody up the head with a 2 by 4 hno:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

uh... yeah, whatever.

so, are you elkram? your style is unmistakable.






Booyashako said:


> aren't city vs city threads banned?


only some of them are banned. Some get allowed.


----------



## Urko (Feb 13, 2007)

great photographer


----------



## Goku (Aug 27, 2005)

i pick Vancouver...oh wait QC...oh...maybe Vancouver..NO I go with Toronto... It's just that T.O hockey team...never mind


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

IMO one of North America's crown jewels. It is amazing how different the two cities are. Vancouver's setting is truely beautiful but Quebec City's architecture is mind blowing. QC is one amazingly beautiful city. I can't stop looking at your pics. Lovely I must say.


----------



## ckm (Apr 7, 2006)

I'd take Québec City since it's a million times cheaper than Vancouver (at least real-estate), and they understand French ^^


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

I adore both cities... luckily I had the chance to be in Vancouver for a few weeks last month, and I spent time in QC during the summer.


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

Quebec city looks very cosy (in some ways I wish Canada and the US had _more_ places
like these... )

I like the style of the buildings, like Northeast U.S (yes yes i know its Quebec, Canada.) with a french twist.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 23, 2007)

I choose BOTH, for different reasons.

I also give Quebec City 1st prize in the "Most European City Outside of Europe" contest, BY FAR.

I think Quebec should just join the EU and be done with it!!!


----------



## salvius (Aug 4, 2004)

City vs. City, lock it up!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

SpaceMonkey said:


> I choose BOTH, for different reasons.
> 
> I also give Quebec City 1st prize in the "Most European City Outside of Europe" contest, BY FAR.
> 
> I think Quebec should just join the EU and be done with it!!!





SpaceMonkey said:


> London looks so....American.



Hmm.... either you don't know Europe very well, or you don't know Quebec
very well !! :lol:


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

trainrover said:


> Wipe yer specs clean, silly -- I responded to somebody who bothered to write about hittin somebody up the head with a 2 by 4 hno:


I tend to get sensitive and exaggerate a bit when talking about Vancouver. My family landed in Van-City as immigrants from Hong Kong with literally nothing on our shoulders. I grew up with this city, so my bad if I rubbed you the wrong way. It was sheerly instinct


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ zachus, if it is who I think he is from Montreal and has two burning hates in his life, Vancouver and Toronto and uses different profiles to complain about these cities. Petty regionalism at its worst.


----------



## koogle (Jan 24, 2007)

well, I have to choose Vancouver. simply because it's a better city to *live* in. Quebec City is great too, but it's basically a touristic spot, everything *looks* beautiful, but other than that, the city doesn't have much to offer, and Quebec city is a bit too small.

I've been to Quebec City, all the pictures shown on the first page are actually from that small area of around 2km^2 in downtown...

anyway, my opinion. I like both cities


----------



## Max the Swede (Jan 5, 2005)

Tricky question, I always seen Vancouver as one of the greatest places on the planet but on the otherhand I adore everything french and beeing in Canada(!), Man, I can't decide...Thanks for the pics!:cheers:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Quebec City is possibly the most European-like city in North America.

But comparing it to Vancover is comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## Plumber73 (Mar 3, 2005)

ErickMontreal said:


> Quebec mainly because it is located in Québec.
> 
> I am living in english-Canada... all in all Quebec is far more open-minded, funny, liberal...
> 
> We do know how to have fun !


Ouch. Us anglos... we're all the same, eh?


----------



## ErickMontreal (Aug 5, 2008)

Plumber73 said:


> Ouch. Us anglos... we're all the same, eh?


Oh well maybe you're right I was off base. I'm living in NB where progress is so slow, thats likely the reason why.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

City vs City threads are not allowed.


----------

